# ASIC quality?



## snakko (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello everybody 

I just downloaded the latest build (0.5.8) to try the new features like ASIC Quality reader (btw I'm running an EVGA GTX 560Ti FPB, submitted here using one of the test builds), and it shows me a weird value (111.1%  , see the attachment).

I was just wondering, which parameters does it evaluate to judge the ASIC quality? Is this maybe a bug?


----------



## claylomax (Jan 23, 2012)

The ASIC reading feature will probably be improved on the next GPU-Z version, supporting more gpu series. I think you cannot have a reading of more than 100%, that's why it needs to be calibrated.


----------



## Punisher! (Jan 23, 2012)

I have just downloaded it but I can't find at all the "ASIC quality" test on my GTX580.

Where do I have to click?


----------



## snakko (Jan 23, 2012)

Punisher! said:


> I have just downloaded it but I can't find at all the "ASIC quality" test on my GTX580.
> 
> Where do I have to click?



Left click on the title bar (upper side of the window), you'll find it there


----------



## claylomax (Jan 23, 2012)

snakko said:


> Left click on the title bar (upper side of the window), you'll find it there



Actually you have to right click and then click on the option ASIC. I also had to ask for help.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2012)

or left click the gpuz icon in the top left


----------



## snakko (Jan 23, 2012)

claylomax said:


> Actually you have to right click and then click on the option ASIC. I also had to ask for help.



Oh, you're right, I've moved my mouse on my left side so I somehow swapped them in my mind


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey wizz what are the actual units of this?? wouldn't be easier to use them??


----------



## Steevo (Jan 24, 2012)

Reading my PICe wrong, shows as PCIE 2.0 x 16 @ x 8 2.0 even though I have it forced in the BIOS onto X16 for slot 2 (BIOS confirms that is card location)


----------



## qubit (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't understand this asic quality feature, either. Trying it on my GTX 580 returns 92.3%, but what does this mean? After all, if you check out the functionality of say, 10 GTX 580s, then they will all work in exactly the same way and with the same benchmarks. Presumably, they might have different 'quality' asics though, so what exactly does this reading actually measure? Why isn't it 100%?

btw the tooltips are great.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 24, 2012)

It represents the arbitrary number Nvidia or ATI assign a die based on its location and performance figure they are trying to target. Just like it was said before a lower number should have higher leakage, but may also mean a closer to the edge die cut. If everything else were equal a number such as 85% should yield a balance between leakage so you can throw more voltage at it and non faulty transistors from die defects.


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 31, 2012)

I get an ASIC of 72% on my 7970.

Whilst I can move the sliders all the way to the right in MSI Afterburner for an overclock of 1125MHz/1575MHz, would I be correct in thinking that when the day comes I start trying to overclock with increased voltages, that I am not going to get very far?


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> I get an ASIC of 72% on my 7970.
> 
> Whilst I can move the sliders all the way to the right in MSI Afterburner for an overclock of 1125MHz/1575MHz, would I be correct in thinking that when the day comes I start trying to overclock with increased voltages, that I am not going to get very far?



Not sure really. I'm able to do (as far as I've taken it so far) 1250 mhz on my GPU at 1.2v and my ASIC is 68.8%. If it were higher leakage I would think it would be a hot chip too, but this isn't the case either. After looking at people's results on this website and others it seems like ASIC quality (at least with 7970) holds little relevance to anything.


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 31, 2012)

erocker said:


> Not sure really. I'm able to do (as far as I've taken it so far) 1250 mhz on my GPU at 1.2v and my ASIC is 68.8%. If it were higher leakage I would think it would be a hot chip too, but this isn't the case either. After looking at people's results on this website and others it seems like ASIC quality (at least with 7970) holds little relevance to anything.



What over clocking tool are you using for the 1250 MHz?

On the most recent Afterburner the slider only goes up to 1125MHz.


----------



## bobseptic (Mar 3, 2012)

*7970 overclocking EK waterblock*

i use sapphire trixx version 4.10 with my Asus 7970

This allows a maximum gpu overclock of 1600.

I am still breaking the card in at 1200/1468. 

Using the ek water block with vario d5 & xspc 360. Temps are good with under 30c load. (Radiator is outside the window 

Id be interested to find out how far/safely i can go with the 7970 (ASUS ref)

I don’t overclock for kudos/bench results I overclock for improved gaming at 2560x1600 mainly on battlefield 3.

Asic Quality 77.7 (still cant find evidence that this impacts the 7970 overclocking ability)


----------



## Goodman (Mar 8, 2012)

I tried that on my 6850 it said it doesn't supported (v0.5.8 & 0.5.9)

So i guess not all cards support that?


----------



## qubit (Mar 8, 2012)

Steevo said:


> It represents the arbitrary number Nvidia or ATI assign a die based on its location and performance figure they are trying to target. Just like it was said before a lower number should have higher leakage, but may also mean a closer to the edge die cut. If everything else were equal a number such as 85% should yield a balance between leakage so you can throw more voltage at it and non faulty transistors from die defects.



Thanks, I've only just seen your reply now.


----------

